# Looking for a Coyote Hunting Partner!



## Fire Yote (Dec 31, 2011)

My two sons and I are new to hunting song dogs. We have been out west a couple times with no luck. Heard them but could not get them in.
There are times when only one of us can go out and it is lame going alone and would like to find someone to get out calling with.
Anyone wanting a couple partners please message me and lets get huntin'! 
I am also an FFL Gun Dealer and would love to help everyone get into their favorite Predator Rifle at a great price!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Fire Yote (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks! My boys are 20 and 22, just so everyone does not think they are youngsters!
Really would like to hookup with some callers to help us catch the bug a little better.


----------



## jljense9 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am from st george if you want to come hunt down here i would love to go out and hunt with ya all. i have a few callers and most the stuff. need and know a few good spots let me know if you will ever be down this way


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive been meaning to go again. It has been a couple of years since I've went but I also have had no such luck. We would be a group of amateurs ha ha!


----------

